# "Daisy Denim" Halter Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a re-do of the Daisy Halter (2nd Pic) that I did some time back.... I made this one in the Halter stlye.... let me know what you think!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more views...


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That is adorable  i love it :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love it....


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You are so talented I really love it the whole set is so sweet


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

How cute...too bad aint got a girl


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is great Traci! I like it both ways, i love blue and yellow together, makes a great combination!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

super! you jsut keep improving what i thought couldnt' get any better! wow girl!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!!!  I just love making these things. I have several in the works right now... can't wait to post them!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> Thanks, guys!!!  I just love making these things. I have several in the works right now... can't wait to post them!!


i can't wait to see them! chiwi is almost at her full grown stage so i'll be ready to buy soon soon soon!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they are both stunning !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow you're very talented. keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## PrissyDior (Sep 8, 2004)

That is so adorable! I love it!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Those are so cute.


----------

